# Lunchtime.. Oh dear



## tiki<3polly (Jul 21, 2009)

Tiko had some carrot for lunch today.

"Hmm, what, what is this stuff?"









"TIME TO CHOW DOWN!"









"Okay, I'm not making _that_ big of a mess..."









"I can't believe you're taking pictures of me while I'm so filthy!"









"Hold on."









"Just a few more secondss..."










I hoped you enjoyed!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww he is too cute  What a good boy eating his carrots


----------



## tiki<3polly (Jul 21, 2009)

and now he's making a mess of the corn...  oh dear

but im really proud of him for being a good boy


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

aDORABLE!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's a very good boy. His carrot beak makes him even more cuter!


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

So cute, especially when he tries to clean himself up!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice pictures!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

next he will want your brocolli and then your rice


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

tiki<3polly said:


> "I can't believe you're taking pictures of me while I'm so filthy!"


This is so funny!
Someone get him a napkin.


----------



## tiki<3polly (Jul 21, 2009)

haha guys


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

he needs a Birdie bib lol
hes cute, Sandy makes a mess with Apricots and mango's she gets them all over her and then jumps in the drinking water bowl for a bath lmao


----------

